# Qué guay!



## panjabigator

Hola a tothom!

Molt bon dia!  Em podeu dir cóm s'expressen aquesta frase castellana a català?

Molts mercès
PG


----------



## NoOrK

*Que divertit ! *= More equal.
És massa !
És la bomba !


----------



## chics

També: _com mola! que bo! quina canya!..._


----------



## panjabigator

Però s'empra "guay" també, no?


----------



## chics

A Barcelona sí que se sent, però és un catellanisme; en tot cas, per escriure-ho, millor _guai_. Altres castellanismes que se senten són:_ xulo_, _guapo_...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo crec que xerrant informalment dir "Que guai!" no és pecat, Panja. No sé què en penseu els altres  De la mateixa manera que tampoc no ho és dir "Que xulo!" o "Que guapo!", com deia la Chics. Potser és una justificació perquè jo ho dic molt


----------



## Antpax

Hola a tothom,

Pot-ser que "guay" no sigui un castellanismo, perquè "guay" és una expresió nova i podria esser que es introduïra a la vegada en castellà i en català, però no cal dir que vosaltres sabeu més que jo del tema. He cercat en la RAE i la primera referència que he trobat és de 1.986.

Puc anar errado però pel que jo sé "guay" ve de kwei (o alguna cosa aixì) que és una paraula marroquina o àrab, que és el hachis bon. (a difèrencia de la "jena" que és el mal).

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

Ant, quan dius _hachis_ bon et refereixes a la maria??? Vols dir que _guai/guay_ és una cosa com "bona herba" i que si m'en anès a _una paradeta_ a comprar-ne sentiria "kwei barato, kwei barato"? 8-O

Àpali, això no ho sabia! En fi, Panja, al començament el NoOrk i jo t'hem volgut ensenyar, per començar, expressions que intentaven ser més genuïnes catalanes, però ja veus que sembla que guai també ho pot ser, i que si no ho és, es diu igualment. Ara a més podràs variar...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Ant, quan dius _hachis_ bon et refereixes a la maria??? Vols dir que _guai/guay_ és una cosa com "bona herba" i que si m'en anès a _una paradeta_ a comprar-ne sentiria "kwei barato, kwei barato"? 8-O
> 
> Àpali, això no ho sabia! En fi, Panja, al començament el NoOrk i jo t'hem volgut ensenyar, per començar, expressions que intentaven ser més genuïnes catalanes, però ja veus que sembla que guai també ho pot ser, i que si no ho és, es diu igualment. Ara a més podràs variar...


 
Hola Chics,

La veritat és que és una teoria, pot-ser que hi hagui altres. No és tracta de maria si no de xocolate (es diu també aixì en català? Em sembla que en Barna s´anomenaba també "ful").

Aquì teneu més informació, per si us interesa.



> Vols dir que _guai/guay_ és una cosa com "bona herba" i que si m'en anès a _una paradeta_ a comprar-ne sentiria "kwei barato, kwei barato"? 8-O


 
Aquest n´ho he entés. 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

Si vaig a la peixateria del mercat, sentiré "sardines bones i barates"!
(Bé, en realitat, les peixateres són molt més bones venent el seu peix, en especial les sardines: "Ah, reina, quant temps fa que no et menjes una bona sardina...").


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

"Que guai" en context: una cançó que desperta somriures (Extraterrestres). Per tal que vegis, Panja, que ho fem anar molt, això de "Que guai".


----------



## tamen

Quan jo era un marrec (i no tan marrec) recordo que es deia –que dèiem– "*que ferm!*".

És clar que això són records que floten en la memòria i enlloc més. Tot això és de quan potser es parlava un català potser més rústic, etc.


----------



## ernest_

Normalment, diria "collonut", o "genial", o "de puta mare", o "és l'hòstia", o "és una passada". Si dius "que guai", personalment no tinc res contra aquesta expressió, però jo no la faig servir. Anteriorment, a la meva època sempre dèiem "mola molt", però ara quan ho sento se'm posen els pèls de punta.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> Quan jo era un marrec (i no tan marrec) recordo que es deia –que dèiem– "*que ferm!*".
> 
> És clar que això són records que floten en la memòria i enlloc més. Tot això és de quan potser es parlava un català potser més rústic, etc.


 Trist, però mai no ho havia sentit... Per cert, no estaria malament discutir el concepte de "rusticitat", Tamen 



ernest_ said:


> Normalment, diria "collonut", o "genial", o "de puta mare", o "és l'hòstia", o "és una passada". Si dius "que guai", personalment no tinc res contra aquesta expressió, però jo no la faig servir. Anteriorment, a la meva època sempre dèiem "mola molt", però ara quan ho sento se'm posen els pèls de punta.


 Jo postser sóc un pèl més gran que tu i, sí, totes les que dius formen part de la parla dels catalanets de la meva generació  *Quina passada!* se sent molt entre nosaltres.

Bon dia tingueu!


----------



## Heiwajin

ernest_ said:


> Normalment, diria "collonut", o "genial", o "de puta mare", o "és l'hòstia", o "és una passada". Si dius "que guai", personalment no tinc res contra aquesta expressió, però jo no la faig servir. Anteriorment, a la meva època sempre dèiem "mola molt", però ara quan ho sento se'm posen els pèls de punta.


 


TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo postser sóc un pèl més gran que tu i, sí, totes les que dius formen part de la parla dels catalanets de la meva generació  *Quina passada!* se sent molt entre nosaltres.


 
Aprofito per afegir-n'hi una altra que una "noia" que conec repeteix constantment: *brutal!* (allargant la "a" en pronunciar-ho)


----------



## panjabigator

Moltes gràcies per totes les vosaltres aportacions.  Segurament puc triar una bona quan arribo!  A veure si me'n recordo!


----------

